# Guess what



## Overread (Jan 1, 2011)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5203/5313494861_c6a52bb664_b.jpg

Light diffusion experiments go well, though I wish the aperture blades on the MPE were a little more rounded. Otherwise the auto white balance does not like the diffuser - needed to manually adjust and use levels to clear this up.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 2, 2011)

Couldn't guess; waiting to know whether this is an unfamiliar thing or shockingly familiar one....

Regards


----------



## Overread (Jan 6, 2011)

It's kind of common, if you look for it - its the eye of a butterfly!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 6, 2011)

My God; can't believe that; is it that hairy? 

Regards


----------



## Overread (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep hairs over the eye are something that I've noticed both butterflies and moths have in common. The dust you see all over is however simply the result of the butterfly being dead and kept indoors (or rather found indoors). In a more natural living environment they don't tend to get this layer of dust (though I've noticed that insects found indoors can often have a dusty layer)


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy hell... I thought it was a caterpillar.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 6, 2011)

very cool, I've never seen an insect eye so clearly


----------



## Undo (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, excellent shot. I would have never guessed!


----------



## tat1973 (Jan 7, 2011)

what camera setting was this shot?


----------



## Overread (Jan 7, 2011)

Many thanks for the compliments guys 

As for the settings: 
f4.5, ISO 100, 1/200sec flash used for the main light and lens set to 5:1 magnification (which means the actual aperture was much smaller than f4.5)


----------

